# Awesome Weather



## Chase Flatfish (Jan 9, 2005)

In Gulf of Mexico just ahead of cool front.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

wow!! and may I say you showed extreme courage in hanging around long enough to take that shot. congrats.


----------

